# My little collection



## Padmita (Jan 5, 2006)

So I started taking pics of my stuff starting with my MAC collection - not all of it, so I will add more pics later! I started collecting MAC not so long ago so my collection is not that big yet...

Full-Size Pigments:







Pigment Samples:






Eye Shadows:






Lipsticks:






Lipglosses:






Small Brushes:






Large Brushes:






Lingerie Stuff:


----------



## alishamaria (Jan 5, 2006)

awww nice collection!! i really like the rose pigment


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, nice brush collection! And you have all of my favorite l/gs!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 11, 2006)

not little at all! you're doing good haha.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 11, 2006)

beautiful eyeshadows!...great collection, hon.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

omg i love your brush collection girl!!!!!  I really need to start collection those!


----------

